

Please rate my HN reader - richardg
http://ireadhn.g-webtech.com/

======
dcpdx
This is great. No more cmd+T to read a linked article in a new tab and then
returning to HN. You got yourself a user.

Couple suggestions: -Create a style for visited links. I find this valuable
when perusing the list. -Needs a "More" button at the bottom of the Home and
New lists. -A pane to view/submit comments would be nice. Maybe re-size the
article pane by half and add a comments pane when clicking a comment link for
an article.

I'm sure you have all sorts of ideas as this is just a prototype, but I really
like it so far.

------
angryasian
very similar to twidroyd. cool product would be better if you used a fluid
layout and had the actual article take up the most space.

